# Confirmed New Resorts - where and when they will open?



## seema (Jul 29, 2007)

Doing a search function, I see several threads on proposed new resorts. 

However, my question is slightly different - I want to know which resorts (on a confirmed basis) will open in the next year or two - where and when?

PS-What new resorts opened this year, or last year?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 29, 2007)

I think I have most of them….

Recently opened:

St. Kitts Beach Club (2007)
Frenchman’s Cove, St. Thomas (early 2007)
Grand Chateau, Las Vegas (late 2005)
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina tower (2007)
SurfWatch, Hilton Head (early 2006)

Confirmed:

Ocean Pointe II (site confirmed, but no date announced)
Crystal Shores at Marco Island (scheduled to open next year)
Cancun (site confirmed, but no date announced)
Grande Lakes (the Grande Vista sequel; I’m not sure if it has been announced, but it’s definite)


----------



## ramsfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Dave,

We just came back from Ocean Pointe and attended a sales presentation....there was no mention of an Ocean Pointe 2.  They did say there was a Marriott hotel that would be opening North of the Ocean Pointe location on Singer Island. 

Will Ocean Pointe 2 be an extension of the current property?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 30, 2007)

*One more...*

Maui Ocean Club Napili tower (Early 2009)


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

ramsfan - the two are the same resort. It doesn't have a name yet, so it has often been called "Ocean Pointe 2" here.

Thanks for the addition, Gary.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Dave M said:


> ramsfan - the two are the same resort. It doesn't have a name yet, so it has often been called "Ocean Pointe 2" here.
> 
> Thanks for the addition, Gary.




We too were recently at Ocean Pointe. We were told that there was going to be a Marriott Hotel at the site across the street from the local beach park. Demolition had already begun. This was about 1/2 mile away from OP.


Up the road a bit, Marriott has also tentatively agreed with Riviera Beach city council on terms which would allow Marriott to tear down the old Crown Plaza and build a couple of Marriott Vacation Club multistory buildings.

This would have be totally separate from Ocean Pointe which is a 1-1/2 miles south and in the city of Palm Beach Shores.

Ocean Pointe has and old condo building that isolates its newest buidling - the Kingfish Bldg on the south end. Marriott has made a couple of offers to buy this complex, but the owners of the condo, can't agree whether or not to sale.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 31, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> We too were recently at Ocean Pointe. We were told that there was going to be a Marriott Hotel at the site across the street from the local beach park. Demolition had already begun. This was about 1/2 mile away from OP.
> 
> 
> Up the road a bit, Marriott has also tentatively agreed with Riviera Beach city council on terms which would allow Marriott to tear down the old Crown Plaza and build a couple of Marriott Vacation Club multistory buildings.
> ...



Hmmm, last I read on this the city council had put so many restrictions on it, including height restrictions, that Marriott and the developer told the goodbye. I wonder if the Riviera Beach had a change of heart? I sort of doubt it as there was a lot of public opposition to the proposal. 

The OP 2 was well up the road around where the Hilton Hotel is. The hotel (Crown Park I think?) it was to replace wasn't accepting reservations past the last day of July last I looked. I'm not at home right at the moment so I'll have to go be and look up my info, then check the old hotels web site and see if they still aren't accepting reservations. The site was probably 2 miles north, maybe a little further but it was definately not the site of the old Ocean Mall that was looking pretty ratty.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 31, 2007)

Doug -

The city council approved two 19-story towers in early June on the Crowne Plaza site. See this thread for the info.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Doug -
> 
> The city council approved two 19-story towers in early June on the Crowne Plaza site. See this thread for the info.




That's good to know. Since the Crown Plaza hadn't been accepting reservations past the last of July I figured that site was moving ahead as expected. It will be quite a distance from Ocean Pointe and I suspect it will have a different name on it, which adds some credible deniability to the OP reps saying there will be no OP sequel. 

What I had thought was turned down was the proposal to put a high rise on the site of the old Ocean Mall where Johnny Longboats, Portifino's restaurant and those tourist trap shops were located.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 31, 2007)

Where is the Cancun location going to be?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering how in the world I missed the thread you linked too. When I looked at the date, we were in Gatlinburg during that time and taking a computer break. I guess that will teach me to leave the laptop at home.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 31, 2007)

Marriott has purchased the old Occidental Grande site in Cancun. That's supposed to be the location for Cancun #1. 

If there is a second Marriott timeshare in Cancun, it's likely to be off the beach near downtown, on property Marriott has purchased between the bullring and the Seat dealership. If it goes, that one is probably at least 5+ years away.


----------



## tradceci (Jul 31, 2007)

[_Edited to delete message that is unrelated to this Marriott thread._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## m61376 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Dave- can I ask a stupid question, though- where is the old Occidental Grande site (I know where the new one is); what is it located between?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 31, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> ........What I had thought was turned down was the proposal to put a high rise on the site of the old Ocean Mall where Johnny Longboats, Portifino's restaurant and those tourist trap shops were located.




I think that is the site of a proposed Marriott Hotel. That is what the OP salesman told us.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 31, 2007)

The Occidental Grande site is in the hotel zone - between the Sheraton Towers and police station ("Policia Turistica") on this map.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 22, 2007)

It looks as though Cancun is set for sales to start in (approximately) early 2009.

Also, a St. Kitts sequel is planned - original construction, not a conversion. Possibly late 2008 or early 2009, depending on sales at the existing project.


----------



## ann824 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is building 3 at Ko Olina open yet?


----------



## sage (Oct 23, 2007)

Dave,
Do you think there is a possiblity that they will put timeshare units in Fiji at the new resort at Momi Bay?
It would be really nice to have something in the South Pacific.
Gillian


----------



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2007)

Anything is possible, but that's not included in any list I have seen. See the earlier posts in this thread for the resorts that we know to be planned or under active consideration. 

There are a number of possibilities that we don't know about. See the first post in this thread for Marriott's disclosure that it has approximately 20 properties in various planning stages.


----------



## TSResalez (Oct 24, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> That's good to know. Since the Crown Plaza hadn't been accepting reservations past the last of July I figured that site was moving ahead as expected. It will be quite a distance from Ocean Pointe and I suspect it will have a different name on it, which adds some credible deniability to the OP reps saying there will be no OP sequel.
> 
> What I had thought was turned down was the proposal to put a high rise on the site of the old Ocean Mall where Johnny Longboats, Portifino's restaurant and those tourist trap shops were located.



I heard the same. There will be some new timeshare near ocean point


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 24, 2007)

October 04, 2007 - Marriott:
"New resorts in Kauai, Orlando, Singer Island, Lake Tahoe and Vail should begin contract sales in 2008."

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/NETH01304102007-1.htm


----------



## Cobra1950 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thinze 3
      Good catch on the article.  On the mention of Vail as a new property, my question is whether they are referring to the new Ritz Carleton there or to a new Vacation Club Timeshare???
      Anybody got any input?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe both the Vail and Lake Tahoe properties are Ritz Carlton Club resorts. 

The other three - the MVCI properties - have been discussed here previously - two of them in the second post of this thread and Kauai at this link (see posts #10 & 19).


----------



## Cobra1950 (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave,   
   Thanks for the input.  The Ritz model of fractional ownership just does not fit my needs as well as the normal Marriott VC timeshare, maybe they will tear down Streamside there and rebuild?


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any updates on the Cancun Property?  From Dave's map, the location looks outstanding.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 9, 2008)

I have no further info that suggests that sales will start other than sometime in the first half of next year. Normally, Marriott doesn't release a lot of details about a new resort until shortly before sales start.


----------



## welshhope (Jul 9, 2008)

There is also a 2nd phase at Phuket opening very soon we had an invite to go. It was very tempting as it is paradise on earth. - Well I like it..... 

"As an existing valued member at Marriott Phuket Beach Club we would like to invite you and your family to visit Marriott’s Mai Khao Beach Club during its soft opening from May 24 th 2008 through to August 31 st 2008 in order to introduce the benefits of membership at Marriott Vacation Club Asia Pacific.


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Dave and Welshhope for your responses.  

I called MVCI direct sales today to ask about the Cancun and new Thailand properties.  The woman I spoke to had little info (less than Dave) about Cancun and no info about Thailand.  She said that she could not sell the Thailand property and furthermore the Thailand property is prohibited from initiating solicitation to people residing in the U.S.  I can request info and then they can offer the product to me, but I have to make the gesture of interest first.  Seems strange.  I requested the info.  She also put me on the list for pre-sale info for Cancun.  

I will pass along any information I receive.


----------



## CMF (Jul 10, 2008)

The sales rep at SurfWatch told us that Marriott is building a timeshare in Dubai.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2008)

californiagirl said:


> She said that she could not sell the Thailand property and furthermore the Thailand property is prohibited from initiating solicitation to people residing in the U.S.  I can request info and then they can offer the product to me, but I have to make the gesture of interest first.  Seems strange.


Not too strange. As originally announced, U.S. residents were to be prohibited from participating in the Marriott Asian timeshare offerings. That program and MVCI are separate programs. 

Thus, I would suggest you stay clear of buying at this resort unless and until you can see written guarantees that your ownership won't be an orphan as it relates to the U.S.-based Marriott timeshare program. The risks are far too many to list, but would certainly include whether you can exchange through II, whether the Marriott exchange priority applies and whether the ownership benefits and privileges are the same as for the U.S. program. And I have no idea about whether there would be a reasonable resale market for timeshares in the Asian program.


----------



## skidoc (Jul 10, 2008)

We are heading down to Ocean Pointe in a couple of weeks to attend a sales presentation for Oceana Palms.  Has construction started on that site yet?


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2008)

The third building at Ko'Olina is scheduled to open (half of it, anyway) in January 2009.  (Info as of last month)

The Ocean Pointe II is Oceana Palms at Singer Island and, according to the OP staff last December, it will not be part of Ocean Pointe.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 10, 2008)

*South Padre gets my vote!*

I DO NOT think Marriott needs another Orlando as recently announced. Cancun will be nice, however.

I personally would love to see Marriott build something in South Padre Isalnd, TX. There is heavy demand for both summer and winter seasons down there. Winter Texans flock to the place each year from October through March.  The average high during the winter is still 70+ degrees.


Terry


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2008)

While in Marbella, a saleswoman told me that a new one is opening in Orlando and it will be pre-sale for 2 weeks - in about 2 weeks. She said all owners will get an email. Of course she said grab it. Something about it being like the Ritz...

Oh - and something about not mentioning it on TUG. :hysterical:


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 10, 2008)

*MVCI Cancun*

It appears that this is the Architectural Group for the MVCI Cancun project. They have several projects online, including Frenchman's Cove.  It will be interesting to watch this website and see if a Cancun conceptual drawing is posted anytime soon.


Terry


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 10, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I DO NOT think Marriott needs another Orlando as recently announced. Cancun will be nice, however.
> 
> I personally would love to see Marriott build something in South Padre Isalnd, TX. There is heavy demand for both summer and winter seasons down there. Winter Texans flock to the place each year from October through March.  The average high during the winter is still 70+ degrees.
> 
> ...



Man, I don't understand why folks on this board are constantly knocking Orlando.

I get awesome trades with my Grande Vista.  Just land Frenchman's Cove for spring 2009 with my GV week.

So much for the prevailing argument on this board about Orlando being over run with Timeshares....apparently there is enough demand even with the "overpopulation of resorts" cited on this board, that Marriott thinks they can make money opening another resort.....clearly the demand exists even if their are already a number of resorts online.... Marriott is willing to shell out several hundred million on the project.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 10, 2008)

Steel5Rings

I am sorry if you felt that I was "knocking" Orlando, because I wasn't.  I personally do not want Marriott to build another Orlando resort simply because I would rather have a different location to be able to trade into. I can trade into Orlando or buy a Getaway there anytime (do to the sheer number of units available). I am being selfish, but a new Orlando resort will not help me at all.

As for MGV, if you have read my posts in the past, you will find that I am one of the few who actually recommends MGV as one of the best values in the Marriott system. I know it trades well and have posted that statement many times.


Terry


----------



## kjd (Jul 10, 2008)

*Orlando timeshares and the Marriott brand*

People often make the mistake of confusing the saturation of TS in an area with the Marriott system.  It therefore follows that places like Orlando, Las Vegas, Branson and Hilton Head are so saturated with TS that they are not worth purchasing.  It also astounds these same people how and why these same TS locations trade so well within II.

The answer is simple.  It's the Marriott brand.  There are about 400,000 members of MVCI.  Most MVCI members are dedicated to trading within the Marriott family of TS.  Therefore, there are slim pickins for folks outside of the MVCI when trying to trade into a Marriott.  They usually get the leftovers.  At the same time, a lot of non-Marriott  properties are vacant in these same high demand areas.

While some folks are interested in keeping their annual maintanence fees low, all you have to do is look at MVL to see the self-defeating wisdom of that idea.  It is possible for non-Marriott TS owners with a lower MF to trade into a Marriott TS resort.  However, that only adds to the popularity of the Marriott brand as other non-Marriott TS in the same locale lie vacant.  When you own Marriott, you simply trade better.


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you Dave for filling in the gaps.  (You are a wealth of knowledge!)  Actually I was curious more than ready to buy in Thailand.  I have never been there and am planning a trip in the fall of '09.  I would like to trade into the Marriott property.  As I have tried to research the property, other than here and the Marriott Hotel website, I found there was very little info on the new development.  None on MVCI. This made me even more curious.     Your explanation clarifies that.

Cancun... now that is another story.  I may be interested in a purchase there.


----------



## jcjl1 (Jul 11, 2008)

ann824 said:


> Is building 3 at Ko Olina open yet?



Half will open in January.  Just back from Ko Olina.  It will be bigger when both halves are cmplete than existing two buildings!


----------

